# How Do I Pronounce Wajs



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks to Ujjwal and Roy I now have my first Ollech & Wajs - an MP2801. This is probably a very stupid question but what is the correct pronounciation of Wajs.

Is the J pronounced as though it is an I

Thanks

Des


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

Des said:


> This is probably a very stupid question but what is the correct pronounciation of Wajs. Is the J pronounced as though it is an I


I've always pronounced it Vice and assumed it was an alternative spelling of Weiss.

Which almost certailnly means it's something completely different.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

Andy,

Thanks for this. I had a feeling it should be Vice

Thanks

Des


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

somewhere online theres a page with pronounciations of all the big watch names. i love the rolex one. anyone got the linky?


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

pengelly said:


> got the linky?


Happy to be of assistance

http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Andy Tims said:


> pengelly said:
> 
> 
> > got the linky?
> ...


Well done Andy, tried looking for that earlier :thumbsup:

BTW Love the Rolex one


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Andy Tims said:


> pengelly said:
> 
> 
> > got the linky?
> ...


so according to them its 'olleck and wise'. as in ' morcambe and wise' ^_^


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

pengelly said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > pengelly said:
> ...


That's a fantastic site.

Thanks

Des


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Andy Tims said:


> pengelly said:
> 
> 
> > got the linky?
> ...


Amazing what info you can find on the Internet :lol:


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

Andy Tims said:


> QUOTE (pengelly @ Mar 30 2009, 04:54 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>got the linky?
> 
> Happy to be of assistance
> 
> http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm


How much fun was that!

Obviously the Rolex one needs a further translation! 

Rich


----------

